# dessert trends of 2011?



## mulak (Jan 2, 2006)

what do you guys think the dessert trends of 2011 going to be like?

cupcakes craze still going strong?


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

From what I see is:

http://www.starchefs.com/features/editors_dish/dessert_trends/index.shtml

Chocoate is still # 1

Retro classics

1-Twinkes and moon pies

2- Drinkable desserts

3- Asian & Latin Influences

4- Good Humor

5- Dare to be Different

6- Dessert Stories

7- Dessert bars

Trends that have been happening for 2011

http://gojiberriesgo.com/goji-berries-top-10-trends-for-2011-desserts/

Cupcakes still remain as a favorite but many other favorites are coming in strong this year. If you look at the list , 5- 10 are big favorites and still riding the wave these past couple of months.

All big favorites :

_*7. Decon STONE classic desserts. Think of banana split, tiramisu, black forest cake or apple pie - but are presented to you as separate ingredients. Together in the mouth, forming a symphony of explosives, like the dessert I tried, as they are of traditional construction. *_

_*8. artisanal ice. The use of local ingredients and obsolete technologies, and homemade ice cream (and ice, for that matter) are becoming more stringent in the day. For a perfect example, read this article about ice researcher awarded by Jeni. *_

_*9. Dessert flights. Consider as combos. This means that a sample of desserts in smaller portions for amuse-bouche. Very minimalist and zen - but oh-so-satisfying. *_

_*10. Super desserts. What to do for them "super" is to include ingredients that promise to improve your health, including nutmeg, pomegranate, blueberry, AAI, goji berries, mangosteens and chai*._

And how can we dismiss the wonderful work of : WCM

http://www.worldchocolatemasters.com/en/recipes/dessert

Also we cannot forget the following trends that have been hot in Paris and New York :

1-Macarons (raspberry & white choc 2 die 4)

2-Ice cream Floats

3-Infused Strawberries

4-Mochi Ice Cream

5-Sizzlin Brownies

…...........ahhhhhh

I am having the most wonderful time right now baking in my kitchen...far away from work. Food is only a small part of it as Chef Ross mentioned in one of his posts and he was so right. We give so much more. And yes, I am listening to Mel tonight, how can I not ? 




We cook, we eat, we share....


----------



## momandchef (Dec 15, 2010)

Cupcakes are fizzling out, even in my small town. I read somewhere pies are gonna be a big trend this year.

I'll tell you what has been crazy popular in my town (really because of me) are marshmallows. I have been doing all different flavors and they have been selling out faster than I can make them. Traditional vanilla ones, Dulce de Leche, Chai Spice, Honey Lavender, Raspberry, Strawberry, Guinness stout, Moscato, Peach Melba (Raspberry and peach swirl with vanilla bean). Some of the Guinness ones I drizzled with dark chocolate and topped with a small piece of pretzel stick, those were a HUGE hit with male customers.

We have always had macaroons and they are a good seller. I also just started making Pate de Fruits, they will go in the case next week so we'll see how those go (we'll be the only place in central Texas that makes them).

I saw too that Kumquats are supposed to be hot this year as well.

I personally am over cupcakes, matcha, and cake balls. My tiny town has 3 cupcake bakeries (how they all have stayed in business is beyond me!) there is even a place in Austin that all they make is cake balls.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Your idea with the marshmellow is very interesting, good for you for making it happen and for having such a great success ! Would love to see pics of them in the gallery if ever you had a chance.

Cupcakes are still strong here. As far as cake balls go, they never made it big here. I have  friends who own  catering companies and bakeries and the orders are still big for cupcakes . Not so much the regular fair but gourmet flavors.

And yes, Macarons in all different flavors and sizes. ( infusions of fruit and herbs  )

Sweet and salty flavors are big time . 

Kumquats would be nice for the summer.


----------



## momandchef (Dec 15, 2010)

Here is a link to my flickr photo stream that has some pictures of them.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]N03/sets/72157626479251778/

The pop rock and Guinness ones we sold out the same day I made them. Never had the chance to snap a picture. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/frown.gif But that's a good thing.


----------



## momandchef (Dec 15, 2010)

I made today Key lime marshmallows that I am coating in graham cracker dust, the little bite I had (before they cured) tasted AMAZING.

I also did a batch of Honey Raspberry Hibiscus that also smelled and tasted amazing. I used Raspberry Hibiscus loose tea that we just got in and substituted the honey for the glucose in the recipe.

I'll get pictures of those tomorrow when I cut them up.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

think I would have taken the key lime one more step.

Add tequila, little 3x sec and dip in a little salt./img/vbsmilies/smilies/crazy.gif

Nice kiddo's. figured them for horns /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif

Not snooping. just pressing wrong stuff. always thought flicka was a horse.


----------



## momandchef (Dec 15, 2010)

I am planning the margarita marshmallows for Cinco De Mayo, right there with ya /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif

Thanks! We love our giant dogs /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## mulak (Jan 2, 2006)

hmm interesting trends for 2011

thats pretty cool marshmellow flavours 

what do u guys think of gourmet shortbread cookies?


----------



## momandchef (Dec 15, 2010)

I LOVE shortbread!!! There is a bakery in my town that makes the most amazing Irish short bread. I CRAVE it. They use cultured Irish butter that gives it a little tang. It's amazing.

I have been wanting to try some at my place. Since we sell cheeses I was thinking of trying some savory ones, using some of the cheese we carry. Blue cheese, maybe Parmesan with rosemary. We carry this amazing Midnight Moon aged goat cheese that I love eating just by itself, but it may be a good match in shortbread.

I just made some Beaujolais wine marshmallows that turned out AH-MAZING. I also did some Sweet Tea ones that were ok, I gotta play around with them a little more. The tea flavor wasn't strong enough. But the wine ones were a big hit. We put them out Thursday afternoon and we were almost sold out today when I left.

I had wanted to do mint julep ones for derby day but we had a big fest in our town that weekend and I didn't have time to make them. I did have a guy that asked when I was gonna make more Guinness ones again. Those were a big hit with the guys. I am planning on making some gourmet s'mores kits, first one being the Guinness marshmallows with (what we call) "Dude bark" (dark chocolate bark that we crumble cooked bacon in and sprinkle potato chips on) with some graham crackers. Packaged in a cute little baggie to take along on a camping trip, or as a hostess gift for the many bbq parties that take place in our part of the world during the summer.

The bark we had made for the street fest and we sold out before noon.

You don't want to know what goes on in my head when it comes to marshmallows. I look at just about every thing and think "Would that make a good marshmallow?" lol


----------



## mulak (Jan 2, 2006)

I was thinking of an idea of opening a shortbread cookie shop with both sweet and savory types... but i wasn't sure if it a big enough business to sell enough cookies to make a decent living without worrying so much of selling specific amount of money in order to pay expenses just to stay afloat.

i thought of flavour ideas like lemon poppy seed, german chocolate, espresso, maple bacon. Shortbread cookie is practically a blank canvas and I can put different things like chocolate chips, nuts, zest, herbs, tea leafs, spices and other things.... i thought of cheeses as well but i wasn't sure if it work cause of the melting might affect the texture of the shortbread cookie but i will try it out 

try garlic bread cookie... add parmesan, roasted garlic and thyme or rosemary... might taste good 

I never had fresh made marshmellows... no place from where I live sell fresh made marshmellow... it a shame

I bet the guinness would be a bigger hit when father day come.... could do like a assorted alcohol marshmellows in some gift basket or box 

dude bark sounds cool...too bad we don't live close by ... we could have bounce off ideas


----------

